# A lot of fake gold being sold around town.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

So this got passed to me from a friend as a way to make sure what you're buying is actually gold.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5868028_use-acid-test-gold.html


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

"5. Wipe off the acid with a clean cloth and dispose of the cloth."

In addition to knowing whether your object is gold or not, you may also be able to burn your house down by following these directions!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Web Wheeler said:


> "5. Wipe off the acid with a clean cloth and dispose of the cloth."
> 
> In addition to knowing whether your object is gold or not, you may also be able to burn your house down by following these directions!


Haha 

Glad to see you're still on the forums, Web.


----------

